#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  play??

## LJ_jacob

tja, daar sta je dan....

http://137.224.238.228/steven/news/s...4/DSC00884.JPG

na helaas de cue knop ingedrukt te hebben heb ik deze het hele liedje vast moeten houden :S:S....
greetsS
jacob

----------


## DJP-BIM

waarom moest je die vasthouden dan??

----------


## jurjen_barel

wss had hij het nummer ingemixed, terwijl de cue was ingedrukt i.p.v. play...
opnieuw op play drukken zal storend overkomen naar het publiek, dus dan maar ingedrukt houden.

Zelf ook 1x overkomen [:I] oplossing: stukje gaffa  :Wink:

----------


## T-Nuzz

Die moet dan natuurlijk wel binnen handbereik liggen  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj_lucv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door T-Nuzz_
> 
> Die moet dan natuurlijk wel binnen handbereik liggen



Collegas zullen dan zeker geen stukje aangeven idd  :Wink: 

Wel een lekker herkenbaar voorbeeld dit zo!

----------


## jurjen_barel

ik had toevallig een tapeje over een lichtschakelaar zitten, waarop een aantal DMX-apparaten stonden (dus moet aanblijven)...

Gewoon tijdelijk van plek verwisselen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

zonder fader?? oww, zonder cross-fader bedoel je.
is maar waar je aan gewend bent denk ik, en als je meer dan 2 geluidsbronnen continu achter elkaar gebruikt, vindt ik juist een crosfader irritant. maar das mijn mening.

wel een klotestreek om daar nog ff snel een foto van te maken  :Wink:

----------


## Dj_Mobile

Zonder Fader? Dan zal de overgang zeker op 2 schuiven gaan :Smile:  majah ieder zn smaak he :Smile:

----------


## LJ

Een oud-collega DJ van me deed dat ook een keer op een Pioneer CDJ-100s.... die hield steeds even de CUE vast voor een paar seconden om een paar tonen door het draaiende nummer te mixen... maar toen was dat draaiende nummer ineens afgelopen... en stondttie daar met zn vinger op de CUE... na een minuut hebben we hem een glas cola aangereikt en die erop gezet... heb je vaker binnen handbereik!

----------


## Michel_G

Toch zou ik liever geen glas cola op mijn CDJ 100 hebben staan, dan misschien nog maar even wat langer staan.

----------


## LJ

En hoe wil je vervolgens je volgende nummer opzoeken/opzetten/pfl'en/instarten???

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_
> 
> En hoe wil je vervolgens je volgende nummer opzoeken/opzetten/pfl'en/instarten???



Je hebt toch nog een hand over? [xx(]

Beetje DJ dat natuurlijk met 1 hand. [8D]

----------


## timmel

Heb ik ook een keertje aan de hand gehad. Collega even gevraagd of ie even wou vasthouden.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_
> 
> na een minuut hebben we hem een glas cola aangereikt en die erop gezet... heb je vaker binnen handbereik!



dit incident is al een onderwerp voor de hall of shame opzich  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ TDD

nou jah met een rookmachines kun je der ook wel wat van he dat is ook voor de hal of shame. Maarja gelukkig niet zo erg al victor. Die zette nog effe ze rookmachine op auto timer voordat ie wegvlucht[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## LJ_jacob

> nou jah met een rookmachines kun je der ook wel wat van he dat is ook voor de hal of shame. Maarja gelukkig niet zo erg al victor. Die zette nog effe ze rookmachine op auto timer voordat ie wegvlucht[]




probeer dit voor iedereen voortaan wat beter te verklaren tobi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...

Rookmachine incident ging over een gala op een schoolfeest waar de rookmelders volgens de schoolleiding uit stonden, maar later die avond toch ineens af gingen (rara?), te laat bij de telefoon, brandweer voor de deur, pand ontruimen... +- 500 jongens en meisjes in hun mooiste galajurken en pakken in -3 graden naar buiten  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## smmeij

hahaha, heb zo soortgelijk iets gehad...

Hadden klus, toevallig bij mij op school gebouwd, en gingen naar huis om te eten. hadden alles getest, en na ons idee uit gezet...
Kwamen vervolgens een dik uur later weer terug, brandweer voor de deur...
Stond de hele school 4 verdiepingen vol met rook, we hebben de show, met een uur moeten uitstellen omdat je je handen nog niet voor je ogen kon zien...
Bleek de rookmachine op de timer te hebben gestaan....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Macsel

Haha, hoe herkenbaar. (Grote) kantine vol met rook gestouwd. Rookmelders beneden stonden uit, maar rook trok natuurlijk de zaal uit en door het trappenhuis naar boven. Gelukkig was er een congierge aanwezig, dus was niet ons probleem...

----------


## LJ_jacob

afgelopen weekend weer!

feestje op de vlootdagen op marinebasis in den helder, we mochten(zoals vaker gedaan daaR) rookmachine gebruiken, maar toch ineens een indrukwekkend grote brandweerwagen voor de deur!!

----------


## rolanddeg

Ach, wat bekend toch... Heb inderdaad al vaak genoeg voor de deur van feestzaaltjes gestaan met de brandweer:

AUTOMATISCHE BRANDMELDING CAPTAINS COOKY   402-459   LOOS (ROOKGENERATOR)      
Maar geef toe, die brandweerwagens zijn wel mooi... Hier rijden we er zelfs met 2, voor het spektakel  :Wink:

----------


## dj jeff--bluestarparty

zetten daarom het brandmeldsysteem meestal af voordat we de rookmachines aan zetten. 
alleen pas hadden we een jeugdbrandweerwedstrijdje (zit ik bij :P) en ik mocht de rookmachine bedienen hele fietsenkelder schoolgebouw vol met rook alleen vergeten het brandmeldsysteem uit te schakelen de (jeugd)brandweer was wel heel erg snel te plaatsen (stonden er al voor ie afging) :Big Grin: 

Gr jeffrey :Cool: 
BSP


ps. met 2 brandweerauto's ter plaatsen komen is bij sommige panden normaal bij een automatische brandmelding (grote, risico enso)....weer wat geleerd :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Mensen, er is ongetwijfeld een forum voor liefhebbers van (jeugd)brandweer brandweer auto's ....dit is de hall of shame van het licht en geluid forum, graag even een bijdrage als je iets over het onderwerp te melden hebt, niet wanneer je verder wil gaan op de off-topic. Thanx!

----------

